# Project Watch 2018 - Choosing a Project - Poljot Dolphin vs Elbrus



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

(All credit to Arizone, as this is literally a cut and paste of his work on the previous polls)

This poll will determine which idea to pursue as the this subforum's next custom watch project. Exact details on design will be determined in following polls, and details regarding estimated price and timeline will be shared once they have been determined by the manufacturer.

1. Poljot Amphibian/Dolphin homage


















2. Elbrus: wrist compass and Poljus homage (MOQ 300pc, approx. $170, late 2018-early 2019)


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks for creating the new poll.


----------



## dutchassasin (Feb 18, 2013)

Do we really need another poll? isn't it already obvious from the previous poll that the majority likes the poljot amphibian more.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

I voted Elbrus ☺


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

dutchassasin said:


> Do we really need another poll? isn't it already obvious from the previous poll that the majority likes the poljot amphibian more.


Maybe given the choice between these two, the people who voted for the Neptune will vote unexpectedly?


----------



## Yarbles (Sep 1, 2014)

I vote Poljot.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

24h said:


> Maybe given the choice between these two, the people who voted for the Neptune will vote unexpectedly?


I went from neptune to elbrus. Is that unexpected?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dutchassasin said:


> Do we really need another poll? isn't it already obvious from the previous poll that the majority likes the poljot amphibian more.


some thought there was a need (not myself personally), so out of an abundance of caution...


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Personally I wanted Neptune, but I'm happy to support the Poljot mainly because I can see it being more of a regularly wearable solution rather than an occasionally wearable solution (the Elbrus to me would end up being a shelf Queen).

I fully support another poll as it's just the right thing to do, and it removes any chance that a small minority of people could claim that it wasn't a fair and just selection process.


----------



## Aeterno (Jan 6, 2015)

I vote inverted 24h Poljot, oh that's not an option.


----------



## BowTiger (Jan 12, 2018)

I went from voting for Neptune to Poljot so... yeah that didn't work haha.


----------



## Aeterno (Jan 6, 2015)

Is that a compass pointer on the Elbrus? The inner bezel is NESW.


----------



## Patski (Feb 15, 2018)

To me, the poljot is too similar to the 2016 project... Same watch, different color...


----------



## codeture (Oct 12, 2014)

Patski said:


> To me, the poljot is too similar to the 2016 project... Same watch, different color...


It looks like a similarly fun watch with slightly different touch.

Is the approach going to be true to the original or is there room for improvement like different case or laser cut dial?

Elbrus is indeed a unique watch as it has compass which is a magnetic component.

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## SennaGTS (Sep 15, 2012)

I voted Elbrus, but would be happy to have the Poljot if it wins.


----------



## redrabbit (Feb 11, 2013)

codeture said:


> Elbrus is indeed a unique watch as it has compass which is a magnetic component.


The compass *IS NOT* magnetic. It is a repurposed 24 hour hand.


----------



## pechamuha (Jun 23, 2014)

Voted for Elbrus again..


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

I'd just like to address a comment made on the previous thread regarding the desirability of the 'Poljot' brand. The only way that a forum project could bear the name Poljot would be if the watch was made by the current owners of the Poljot brand. If the watch is made by Vostok, then it will not be branded Poljot.


----------



## codeture (Oct 12, 2014)

redrabbit said:


> The compass *IS NOT* magnetic. It is a repurposed 24 hour hand.


Ah, I see.

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## detroie (Jul 16, 2017)

Poljot!


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

Chascomm said:


> I'd just like to address a comment made on the previous thread regarding the desirability of the 'Poljot' brand. The only way that a forum project could bear the name Poljot would be if the watch was made by the current owners of the Poljot brand. If the watch is made by Vostok, then it will not be branded Poljot.


Wasn't it was the plan all along to do an homage to the Poljot Amphibian with "Boctok" branding?
The Poljot idea only came later on when the owners commented that they MIGHT be interested.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

mariomart said:


> I fully support another poll as it's just the right thing to do, and *it removes any chance that a small minority of people could claim that it wasn't a fair and just selection process*.


This alone is reason enough to have another vote. We'd never hear the end of it.


----------



## Sandro8086 (Jan 22, 2017)

Elbrus because it reminds me of the Seiko Alpinist, which I like it a lot!


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

24h said:


> Wasn't it was the plan all along to do an homage to the Poljot Amphibian with "Boctok" branding?
> The Poljot idea only came later on when the owners commented that they MIGHT be interested.


Yes, that is how I understand it, however there have been some members speaking as if expecting that the watch would be called Poljot. The naming of this poll may accidentally reinforce that idea.


----------



## Marijn2 (Apr 1, 2018)

Voted Amphibian again.
Thanks.
Marijn


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

another vote for the amphibian/poljot


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

It still won't make a difference to the real possibility of not gaining enough support for either for Minimum Order Quantity


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

joecool said:


> It still won't make a difference to the real possibility of not gaining enough support for either for Minimum Order Quantity


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

mroatman said:


> View attachment 13128607
















Hope this helps


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

joecool said:


> Hope this helps


"I'm just being honest," said every party pooper ever 

In reality, you might be right. There hasn't been an overwhelming amount of interest. But I would love to see what happens organically once word spreads to other forums, rather than shutting the idea down before we even get started 👍

C'mon, Joe, we need your support!


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

mroatman said:


> "I'm just being honest," said every party pooper ever
> 
> In reality, you might be right. There hasn't been an overwhelming amount of interest. But I would love to see what happens organically once word spreads to other forums, rather than shutting the idea down before we even get started 👍
> 
> C'mon, Joe, we need your support!


Everything on this forum that promotes Russian horology to a wider audience allways has my full support,this project whatever it becomes will also.
I'm just a realist,and only voice my opinion.
60 MOQ projects are,as has been proven a snap,with regards to participant expectations
250 MOQ projects,as has been shown a bit more difficult to accomplish
300/350 MOQ....now that is something of an unknown quantity in regards of comittment of participation.


----------



## codeture (Oct 12, 2014)

joecool said:


> Everything on this forum that promotes Russian horology to a wider audience allways has my full support,this project whatever it becomes will also.
> I'm just a realist,and only voice my opinion.
> 60 MOQ projects are,as has been proven a snap,with regards to participant expectations
> 250 MOQ projects,as has been shown a bit more difficult to accomplish
> 300/350 MOQ....now that is something of an unknown quantity in regards of comittment of participation.


About the 250 moq I think we managed to fulfill as the project progressing and more people get interested in the project.

I believe this is more or less because of good design attract the crowd.

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Filski (Dec 13, 2017)

Voted, still think compass design idea is pretty nifty


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

I wasn't interested in any of the options until the possibility of the Poljot actually being branded a Poljot was brought up. That works for me, so cast my vote.


----------



## psco78 (Dec 26, 2014)

Voted Elbrus although my preference over the Delfin is only by a slight margin.
That being said I'm game for any of both choices if the project comes to fruition...


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Elbrus for me too


----------



## Rudakovski (Sep 18, 2016)

Voted Elbrus, that is the only interesting option. whats the point of another bare bone vostok with a nice dial.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

We all already have plenty of Amphibia and perhaps we have reached the point of looking up rather than deep.

It seems to me that this is the moment to quote Konstantin Ėduardovič Ciolkovskij in his famous speech about the Elbrus:
«Земля - колыбель человечества, но нельзя вечно жить в колыбели» (Earth is the cradle of humanity, but one cannot live in a cradle forever)

;-)


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

Uh oh. I might have my work cut out for me.


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

Arizone said:


> Uh oh. I might have my work cut out for me.


It's so close :-d


----------



## SennaGTS (Sep 15, 2012)

What happens if it's a draw? Make another poll?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

SennaGTS said:


> What happens if it's a draw? Make another poll?


let's run it for 2 weeks like the previous ones


----------



## mech3133 (May 22, 2015)

Elbrus voted for. Shame the Neptune went but nevermind just voted Elbrus


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

So while we are waiting for results I have been reevaluating design choices. My head hurts trying to mentally visualize the sun and watch hand positions.

I'm puzzled because looking at Seiko's own recommendations here the 24 hour hand was meant for pointing at the Sun, and for the majority of users (Northern Hemisphere) the rotating bezel thus never requires adjustment and always sits with North at 12 o'clock. (Is this what Joecool suggested having static directions printed on the dial?) How _boring_. Why would they not instruct users to read both 12 hour and 12+24 hour watches the same way with the 12 hour hand being the sun, thus having better utilization of the rotating bezel? The 24 hour hand and rotating bezel are both unnecessary, but do eliminate the need for additional estimation beyond the limits of this method.










A thought then crossed my mind to make the 12 hour hand sun-shaped, instead of the common Mercedes triad shape. Could be cool.

Last consideration for now, one of my earlier realizations was the problem introduced by the date function. To utilize the compass feature in the Southern Hemisphere requires flipping the 24 hour compass hand 180° and then using the blue end as the 24 hour time indicator. Without the date function this is straightforward to do by advancing the watch twelve hours. With the date function, however, you'd end up with the date changing at noon instead of midnight, or being forced to use the blue end as North instead. Not good. While it is true Mt. Elbrus resides in the Northern Hemisphere only, and the watch could reflect that, I'd rather eliminate the date function than dissuade our Southern friends.


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Hoping for the Dolphin as the Elbrus I am guessing will have glass crystal so the first time it is knocked it is a scar forever. Sapphire would be a different story I suppose but why do you need a compass on a watch using the hands and the sun you have one already..
Chris


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Hoping for the Dolphin as the Elbrus I am guessing will have glass crystal so the first time it is knocked it is a scar forever. Sapphire would be a different story I suppose but why do you need a compass on a watch using the hands and the sun you have one already..
Chris


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

The Elbrus reminds me too much of the K34


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Simple soloution is to use 24h hand and inner bezel directions for Northern hemisphere and 12h hand in conjunction with outer bezel directions for Southern hemisphere.
Ok I know it is slightly more complex for the Southerners,but us Neanderthals up north need all the help we can get


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

MEzz said:


> The Elbrus reminds me too much of the K34
> View attachment 13131107


That's because it would probably use the K34 case!


----------



## Kye752 (Jan 7, 2018)

MEzz said:


> The Elbrus reminds me too much of the K34
> View attachment 13131107


and the poljot amphibian reminds me of the poljot diver


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't think anyone has considered how drastically different a polished K-34 case could look.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

If we are to choose the Elbrus - it's in the lead as I write this ☺ - as it is a part Poljus homage would it be possible to have the old Poljus logo on it, or are there intellectual property issues with that?









Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Geoff Adams said:


> If we are to choose the Elbrus - it's in the lead as I write this ☺ - as it is a part Poljus homage would it be possible to have the old Poljus logo on it, or are there intellectual property issues with that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good question Geoff ,something I guess very few if any here could answer with absoloute certanty


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

You see, this is my point. I just explained that the watch would probably _not_ be called Poljot for trademark reasons, and the very next post was somebody declaring:


detroie said:


> Poljot!


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

haejuk said:


> I wasn't interested in any of the options until the possibility of the Poljot actually being branded a Poljot was brought up. That works for me, so cast my vote.


So you're voting for the Dolphin in the slim hope that it will be branded Poljot, but you would otherwise not be interested?


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

Chascomm said:


> You see, this is my point. I just explained that the watch would probably _not_ be called Poljot for trademark reasons, and the very next post was somebody declaring:


It's actually "Poljot" spelled with a capitalized sans-serif "I" - "PoIjot" to avoid legal issues. :-d:-d:-d

But seriously, who wants a 100% copy with original branding anyways...it's an homage not a knockoff!


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

I get the feeling that none of these projects are generating a real fervour. 

I haven't been involved in the early parts of any previous projects but I was expecting a little more voting numbers than what is currently showing. 

Both watches are interesting but to be honest the Dolphin feels a little "ho-hum" (my opinion) and I really can't see the Elbrus coming close to being able to muster the 300 MOQ required to get off the start line. 

Is this normal for a watch project in such an early stage of polling/planning?


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

I am hoping the Elbrus drops back as quite honestly I think it looks cheap, IMO like something you can buy at any jewelers. And to be honest why bother making a project watch that virtually already exists off the shelf? https://meranom.com/en/komandirskie...stok-watch-komandirskie-k-34-2426-350007.html
Chris


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Double post again not sure why this keeps happening??
Chris


----------



## Kye752 (Jan 7, 2018)

Cafe Latte said:


> I am hoping the Elbrus drops back as quite honestly I think it looks cheap, IMO like something you can buy at any jewelers. And to be honest why bother making a project watch that virtually already exists off the shelf? https://meranom.com/en/komandirskie...stok-watch-komandirskie-k-34-2426-350007.html
> Chris


because its not the same. I understand the case is the same and maybe you could say they're both yellowish. but it already virtually exists? 
tis a bold statement.

I would have rather the neptmoon and sun myself just to put that out there but no need to say it looks cheap or ordinary keep in mind this is the result of someone designing it that is part of this forum.

if you do or don't like it cool. don't get one its fine I personally think the dolphin is a little too similar to the original but respect anyone's decision to vote for and love the idea. Having a project watch is about coming together and designing/ building something unique to us as forum members no matter what it really is at the end of the day everyone has had a say and helped the process along.

this is what the elbrus and k-34 look like side by side


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Kye752 said:


> because its not the same. I understand the case is the same and maybe you could say they're both yellowish. but it already virtually exists?
> tis a bold statement.
> 
> I would have rather the neptmoon and sun myself just to put that out there but no need to say it looks cheap or ordinary keep in mind this is the result of someone designing it that is part of this forum.
> ...


I think they look very similar to be honest and the design is very high street not something that would cause a second glance and way too busy which is typical high street watch. The last project for example is another thing totally. I would rather the Nepmoon above them both but the Polijot is at least second glance worthy ( I mean me dont care what people think of my watches) And to be honest anything with a glass crystal I would personally avoid as it would be a constant stress of when that first scar would arrive on the crystal. If I have a plastic crystal not a worry and not a worry with sapphire either but no way glass on a watch for me.
My point here is last project looks like a very expensive watch it is different in so many ways, and I am against a project watch that may well be a little different to a k34, but not much really, but it feels like we are going to do a project slightly modding a cheap watch with result being a slightly different cheap tacky watch. We have the possibility to make anything and we are considering this come on guys, REALLY!!
Chris


----------



## pechamuha (Jun 23, 2014)

Well i am choosing Elbrus because it is new so in design phase we can change it to the liking of most, but in case of poljot the most we can do is to make it look like the original and still put vostok or amphibian on Dial.


Also a freaking compass on Dial.


----------



## detroie (Jul 16, 2017)

what about Elbrus water resistant? 

will it be 20atm?


----------



## Kye752 (Jan 7, 2018)

detroie said:


> what about Elbrus water resistant?
> 
> will it be 20atm?


being the k-34 case I would imagine so not much hiking at 200m depth though haha


----------



## Rimmed762 (Oct 18, 2015)

I think that more renderings could do the trick. I personally would love to see Elbrus with green dial. Maybe change the 24h hand to a bit more common style. Usage of Poljus logo?

Maybe Amphibia with different tones and bezel options? Hands? Maybe even inverted fully lumed dial with skeleton hands?

I'd love to see more of potential of these, because they got it.

Now it is hard to decide because I am not sure what would we pursue to do.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Rimmed762 said:


> I think that more renderings could do the trick. I personally would love to see Elbrus with green dial. Maybe change the 24h hand to a bit more common style. Usage of Poljus logo?
> 
> Maybe Amphibia with different tones and bezel options? Hands? Maybe even inverted fully lumed dial with skeleton hands?
> 
> ...


As concepts both of these contenders could be something very special if the guy's around here used a bit creative imagination.... I think the Elbrus has the biggest potential in this respect.c'mon guy's sling some ideas around for either contender!


----------



## Rimmed762 (Oct 18, 2015)

I was very inspired by sketches of Poljot Amphibia homage, it really showed some potential.

Elbrus in current colours look too much like 340007. And it really hides the potential of the watch. Maybe it could be even done without rotating bezel?


----------



## Marijn2 (Apr 1, 2018)

What about having the Elbrus design with a non rotating inner bezel and a compass scale on the outer bezel in a more classic style case like for instance a 710.
Is that even possible?


----------



## ThePossumKing (Jul 11, 2015)

Marijn2 said:


> What about having the Elbrus design with a non rotating inner bezel and a compass scale on the outer bezel in a more classic style case like for instance a 710.
> Is that even possible?


Sure...but then we have a k34 with a cheap looking stock Vostok bezel

Tart it up all you like, but it is still a k-34 with a much too busy looking dial that looks like a compass, but isn't a compass. It just looks like one of those kickstarter watches to me, with zero wrist presence


----------



## ThePossumKing (Jul 11, 2015)

Double post

Does WUS even have an IT guy?


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

ThePossumKing said:


> Double post
> 
> Does WUS even have an IT guy?


I still can't get the forum to work property on a mobile device after reporting the issue and several people agreeing it's a problem. Every time I scroll up or down it just gives me a blank screen.


----------



## Marijn2 (Apr 1, 2018)

ThePossumKing said:


> Sure...but then we have a k34 with a cheap looking stock Vostok bezel
> 
> Tart it up all you like, but it is still a k-34 with a much too busy looking dial that looks like a compass, but isn't a compass. It just looks like one of those kickstarter watches to me, with zero wrist presence


Why a cheap looking Vostok bezel? maybe something like a boris or AM bezel with a nice compass inlay would maybe be a possibility. The dial can actually be a as clean or as busy as the final design will be. I am more into the poljot diver by the way, but I might also be interested in the Elbrus design but definitely not in a K34 case. That`s why a more cushioned type of case came to mind. It is just an idea.


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Mrutyunjaya Gadanayak said:


> Well i am choosing Elbrus because it is new so in design phase we can change it to the liking of most, but in case of poljot the most we can do is to make it look like the original and still put vostok or amphibian on Dial.
> 
> Also a freaking compass on Dial.


Every watch with hands is a compass google using your watch as a compass.
Chris


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

detroie said:


> what about Elbrus water resistant?
> 
> will it be 20atm?


No it will be 10atm like the k34
Chris


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Here is link re watch compass or like guy said just use your phone..



Chris


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Cafe Latte said:


> Every watch with hands is a compass google using your watch as a compass.
> Chris


every watch is a diver with green markers. Google plastic bag and green sharpie


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

taike said:


> every watch is a diver with green markers. Google plastic bag and green sharpie


I dont think either option is a valid forum project watch, we can do anything and this is the best we can come up with?
My vote is it is just these two for reasons stated is Dolphin, at least it does not look like a high st watch but to be honest we can do way better than either. 
Chris


----------



## Kye752 (Jan 7, 2018)

Cafe Latte said:


> No it will be 10atm like the k34
> Chris


Yeah hes right my fault sorry


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

24h said:


> It's actually "Poljot" spelled with capitalized sans-serif "I" - "PoIjot" to avoid legal issues. :-d:-d:-d


How about "Poilot"?


----------



## engblom (Jun 2, 2015)

I am not going to vote because I am not able to participate at this moment and it would be unfair if I voted, but out of those two i actually like the Elbrus. The other one just looks like a new variant of Vostok Amphibia, and there are already plenty of Vostok Amphibia models.


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

Rimmed762 said:


> I personally would love to see Elbrus with green dial.


I was avoiding green for obvious reasons...

If you are dismissing the watch at these early stages, I find that disrespectful. Absolutely everything within reason is still open for discussion and determination. As of right now the only common part is the case and crowns (again ignoring polishing options), which is not unlike the Slava project that also uses a common case. Perhaps cream isn't the best color, but remember I brought this up regarding Vostok's wrist compasses and I guarantee almost none of you have the K-34 in question nor a similar colored watch which means room for opportunity. Even if you do not like it remember the Alpinist's absurd popularity among other circles. Polls will tell.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Chascomm said:


> How about "Poilot"?


Ouch :-/


----------



## ThePossumKing (Jul 11, 2015)

Arizone said:


> I was avoiding green for obvious reasons...
> 
> If you are dismissing the watch at these early stages, I find that disrespectful. Absolutely everything within reason is still open for discussion and determination. As of right now the only common part is the case and crowns (again ignoring polishing options), which is not unlike the Slava project that also uses a common case. Perhaps cream isn't the best color, but remember I brought this up regarding Vostok's wrist compasses and I guarantee almost none of you have the K-34 in question nor a similar colored watch which means room for opportunity. Even if you do not like it remember the Alpinist's absurd popularity among other circles. Polls will tell.


Maybe it's just me, but I don't see the obvious reasons. I kind of like the green dial


----------



## ThePossumKing (Jul 11, 2015)

and, once again...a double post


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

ThePossumKing said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I don't see the obvious reasons. I kind of like the green dial


Maybe he was referring to the similar green color of the Seiko Alpinist?


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Green looks less tacky than cream, for me it still looks high street and hate the fact it will be glass crystal as I SO dont need a compass. Not every project will please everyone, but if it is really going to be one of these two options we really have missed an opportunity to make something special.
Chris


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)

Elbrus design looks nice ! |>


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

volgofmr said:


> Elbrus design looks nice ! |>


If it has sapphire crystal, maybe even a bit of a dome rather than flat, a screw down crown (less chance of leakage) I would warm to it more, but still think we could do a lot better. 
Chris


----------



## Rimmed762 (Oct 18, 2015)

Arizone said:


> I was avoiding green for obvious reasons...
> 
> If you are dismissing the watch at these early stages, I find that disrespectful.


I didn't mean to be disrespectful. My apologies.

I have to say that this version makes Elbrus more appealing than Poljot Amphibia homage. It seems more calm in this rendering.


----------



## SennaGTS (Sep 15, 2012)

Cafe Latte said:


> If it has sapphire crystal, maybe even a bit of a dome rather than flat, a screw down crown (less chance of leakage) I would warm to it more, but still think we could do a lot better.
> Chris


No disrespect, but come up with a design and post it here and maybe we will have a new option to consider. At the moment this is what we have and it looks as though members are interested in the Elbrus.


----------



## Kye752 (Jan 7, 2018)

SennaGTS said:


> No disrespect, but come up with a design and post it here and maybe we will have a new option to consider. At the moment this is what we have and it looks as though members are interested in the Elbrus.


I second this. if its so bad put an idea forward.


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

I voted for Dolpin but that change from cream to green suddenly changed the whole look of Elbrus. Hands, Indices in gold and even the compass hands in red/blue is more easier to read with green background, and really like the choice of green contrast between bezel and the dial. Like some of us I am also waiting for any new ideas to pop up, so people with skills to design please make a note of this color combination. 

Please note that total vote casted on this poll so far is 70, so voter count is decreasing with each new poll. I would only consider Elbrus a fair winner if total vote is at least at par with previous two polls (it may be difficult to see whether same set of people voted earlier)


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Duplicate. @Mods: Please delete.


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Working tomorrow but if it is quiet will have a look at possibilities, quick look still diver related how about something like this https://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-01-733-7730-4154-07-5-24-10eb.html
Other thoughts off top of my head is pilot watch Oris makes a nice one too. Whatever we do lets do plastic crystal or sapphire.
Chris


----------



## Aeterno (Jan 6, 2015)

A green dial might tempt me off the fence ...

Diminished vote count total should not be a surprise. And when one watch is voted for here, it will diminish again. Discarding choices does not equate to vote conversion.

Yes, the forum software is buggy at the moment causing double posts.


----------



## hseldon (May 24, 2015)

Loving all looks of the Elbrus myself. I particularly like that it draws inspiration from another popular watch and adds a Russian twist to it. Commemorating Russia’s highest peak is a great idea. Having a navigational theme makes the compass relevant. It also looks quite smart and dressier watches are more my style and not easy to come by on the new market for Russian watches at a reasonable price. 
Not keen on the idea of Poljus branding. It’s not a poljus, they weren’t made at Chistopol and this is mountain exploration themed not polar. Personally I would go with Восток perhaps with the ЧЧЗ logo stamped on the back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Don't know about you guys,but I'd like to see a dial colour that reflects the blue sky in the Caucasus.maybe subburst finish or a combo of ice white and sky blue between outer bezel and dial!


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

+1 for the green dial, I really like the whole of this most recent design...

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Geoff Adams said:


> +1 for the green dial, I really like the whole of this most recent design...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


Ps, I love the gold hands and indices with this dial too, it looks classy! A beautiful design!

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Actually. the green dial and gold hands is sort of growing on me, nicely done Arizone 

I'm wondering if it's possible to give the Stainless Steel case a gold PVD coating ?


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

The green version of the Elbrus looks way too much like an imitation of the Alpinist in my view. The cream version is much more original--still in my view. I admit some may object the cream version may look similar to older Alpinist versions.


----------



## SennaGTS (Sep 15, 2012)

Why don't we just make it sky blue?


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

thewatchadude said:


> The green version of the Elbrus looks way too much like an imitation of the Alpinist in my view. The cream version is much more original--still in my view. I admit some may object the cream version may look similar to older Alpinist versions.


What's the problem with this piece resembling an Alpinist, it has to take inspiration from something to work. The same can be said for the Poljot diver idea/design. But with the Elbrus, the design would be fresh to Russia. And let's face it, in the nicest possible way the Russian watch industry has a proud history of clever imitation and homage ☺ Please comrades don't take that last comment the wrong way, it is meant kindly ☺

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## codeture (Oct 12, 2014)

If Elbrus is chosen, let's just consider it as a GMT project instead of resurrecting a dying model. So that it can draw inspiration, it doesn't have to be the same, and there are our insribed design that make it unique and ticks to most of us.

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

As the Seiko Alpinist ends it's production life, a pure Russian limited edition Elbrus is produced in its image with better design ☺ ... cool?

https://gearpatrol.com/2018/02/28/seiko-alpinist-sarb017-discontinued/

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## engblom (Jun 2, 2015)

thewatchadude said:


> The green version of the Elbrus looks way too much like an imitation of the Alpinist in my view. The cream version is much more original--still in my view. I admit some may object the cream version may look similar to older Alpinist versions.


I found the cream version to be more visually appealing to me. The whole watch looked a lot more original like that.


----------



## engblom (Jun 2, 2015)

EDIT: I also became a victim of the double post "feature".


----------



## Metropilot (Dec 2, 2009)

Chascomm said:


> How about "Poilot"?


Everything that is getting close to a registered brand is in danger to run into legal issues. If you switch one letter (or even 2) it is usually not enough, or if you think it is enough you need a lot conviction when it comes to a dispute you will likely loose. I watched the brand over a longer time. All activities by the owner seem to be long over. However, most countries are still registered and trademark law is very complex, and even if you think you have a point it might not be one that counts in court. Just my thoughts.


----------



## hseldon (May 24, 2015)

I bet the blue would look stunning and tie in with the alpine theme. It would probably look better with silver hands though. All three colour schemes would be hard to pick a winner from though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EST9 (Mar 11, 2017)

I vote Elbrus


----------



## Patski (Feb 15, 2018)

I mean... If we are going for a compass Watch...


----------



## L-800 (Jul 16, 2013)

Arizone said:


> A thought then crossed my mind to make the 12 hour hand sun-shaped, instead of the common Mercedes triad shape. Could be cool.


----------



## paperinick (Dec 27, 2014)

Elbrus


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

joecool said:


> Don't know about you guys,but I'd like to see a dial colour that reflects the blue sky in the Caucasus.maybe subburst finish or a combo of ice white and sky blue between outer bezel and dial!
> View attachment 13136341
> View attachment 13136343
> View attachment 13136347


That color is stunning, I am sure if Arizone is able to spare few minutes and transfer this blue to the dial- there will be few more converts
Like after the green one.


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

Geoff Adams said:


> As the Seiko Alpinist ends it's production life, a pure Russian limited edition Elbrus is produced in its image with better design ☺ ... cool?
> 
> https://gearpatrol.com/2018/02/28/seiko-alpinist-sarb017-discontinued/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


The Seiko looks almost identical to the proposed project watch and it has 200m water resistance and sapphire crystal, ours will be glass, we are proposing to make this why? The watch already exists.
Chris


----------



## Bostok (May 18, 2017)

Cafe Latte said:


> The Seiko looks almost identical to the proposed project watch and it has 200m water resistance and sapphire crystal, ours will be glass, we are proposing to make this why? The watch already exists.
> Chris


I second this...








P.S. I voted ''Poljot'' Amphibian and I know what it means, Vostok works for me better then a Seiko in this case.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Cafe Latte said:


> The Seiko looks almost identical to the proposed project watch and it has 200m water resistance and sapphire crystal, ours will be glass, we are proposing to make this why? The watch already exists.
> Chris


Nonesense ☺ It doesn't look almost identical, not as much as the Poljot to its original and a thousand other amphibia anyway. Chris we've heard your view on this 107 times, you only need say it once! I look forwards to your ideas and suggestions for an alternative.

P.S. Please excuse the hyperbole ☺

My vote remains Elbrus

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Marijn2 (Apr 1, 2018)

Bostok said:


> I second this...


Me too, The Seiko is an identical looking watch. Apart from that, is also more superior in it`s finish than we can ever reach with the Elbrus. No offense.


----------



## Bostok (May 18, 2017)

Geoff Adams said:


> Nonesense ☺ It doesn't look almost identical, not as much as the Poljot to its original and a thousand other amphibia anyway. Chris we've heard your view on this 107 times, you only need say it once! I look forwards to your ideas and suggestions for an alternative.
> 
> P.S. Please excuse the hyperbole ☺
> 
> ...


The difference is the Seiko is still available/affordable new , the Poljot isn't anymore. And the latter as a project *is* the alternative for some members.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Bostok said:


> The difference is the Seiko is still available/affordable new , the Poljot isn't anymore. And the latter as a project *is* the alternative for some members.


But the diver's so boring and the forum's only just produced a diver. Although the Elbrus is similar to the Seiko, it is by no means identical, in fact I think its nicer, and there is nothing Russian like this. As a Russian watch collector I would love to have one of these. I don't collect Seikos ☺

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

ThePossumKing said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I don't see the obvious reasons. I kind of like the green dial


Are you kidding me, Mr. NoJapaneseHomages?


----------



## ThePossumKing (Jul 11, 2015)

Arizone said:


> Are you kidding me, Mr. NoJapaneseHomages?


Not at all. I can't say I like a different color better than the original hideous color without getting called out?

I still wouldn't buy it due to the fact that it's a rip off of an existing Japanese watch that looks chintzy. Whoever is the project leader to be will have to have his pimp hand strong soliciting it out to other forums to meet the 300 orders. Good luck with that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

ThePossumKing said:


> Not at all. I can't say I like a different color better than the original hideous color without getting called out?
> 
> I still wouldn't buy it due to the fact that it's a rip off of an existing Japanese watch that looks chintzy. Whoever is the project leader to be will have to have his pimp hand strong soliciting it out to other forums to meet the 300 orders. Good luck with that


Well you had been so vocally against the idea prior I assumed that by actually making it unquestionably similar to the Alpinist you would have noticed immediately. I did not consider that you may enjoy the Seiko design, or at least the color of, regardless of your views regarding such a project, but understand that these views appear contradictory because you have been admonishing both the homage as well as my originality.



Cafe Latte said:


> The Seiko looks almost identical to the proposed project watch and it has 200m water resistance and sapphire crystal, ours will be glass, we are proposing to make this why? The watch already exists.
> Chris


It is also discontinued with a rising price for remaining stock. Nothing has said we can't have sapphire, but it's a question of cost to everyone when individuals replacing mineral with sapphire could be done just as well.



hseldon said:


> I bet the blue would look stunning and tie in with the alpine theme. It would probably look better with silver hands though. All three colour schemes would be hard to pick a winner from though!





joecool said:


> Don't know about you guys,but I'd like to see a dial colour that reflects the blue sky in the Caucasus.maybe subburst finish or a combo of ice white and sky blue between outer bezel and dial!


----------



## SennaGTS (Sep 15, 2012)

Blue blue blue blue blue!!!!!


----------



## Marijn2 (Apr 1, 2018)

Arizone said:


> Well you had been so vocally against the idea prior I assumed that by actually making it unquestionably similar to the Alpinist you would have noticed immediately. I did not consider that you may enjoy the Seiko design, or at least the color of, regardless of your views regarding such a project, but understand that these views appear contradictory because you have been admonishing both the homage as well as my originality.
> 
> It is also discontinued with a rising price for remaining stock. Nothing has said we can't have sapphire, but it's a question of cost to everyone when individuals replacing mineral with sapphire could be done just as well.


I must really admit that it now suddenly looks way better in blue, maybe the dial now seems more attractive than the Alpinist to me.

Double post......


----------



## Marijn2 (Apr 1, 2018)

I must really admit that is now suddenly looks way more attractive to me, maybe be even more than an Alpinist`s green dial. Still I am on the diver site of things 
What about giving the case a treatment with glass pearl blasting (not like Meranoms Matte case, but more in the direction of a Precista PRS18 case for instance) and add a domed sapphire (I think the cost of adding sapphire for a large quantity of watches will not have to cost too much, does it?)
Let`s see where this goes!


----------



## engblom (Jun 2, 2015)

While I still like the originally proposed version of Elbrus best, I think the blue one is better than the green one. The green background color combined with the red "Elbrus" text did not fit well, as they are complementary colors. Even with the blue background, it would be better to change the color of the text to something else than red.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

Marijn2 said:


> I must really admit that is now suddenly looks way more attractive to me, maybe be even more than an Alpinist`s green dial. Still I am on the diver site of things


Agreed, I'm still rooting for the Poljot homage, but I'm beginning to see the light....


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Blue is very nice!

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Geoff Adams said:


> Blue is very nice!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


For me the diver is pedestrian compared with the evolving Elbrus design - where there are so many possibilities and opportunities for a very unique Russian timepiece.

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Is it only me detecting this trend that any one supporting Dolphin Amphibia and saying no to Elbrus will be promptly replied to with a dose of mini lecture, but is free game to ditch the Amphibian idea which is a winner of previous two polls. 

Post me a link where I can buy brand new Poljot Amphibian, I guess not possible, hence much better contender for a project watch, compared to Alpinist homage which is still available. 

I am not totally against Elbrus, but Dolphin ticks so many boxes for me that it is the preferred option.


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Regarding just Elbrus, Green looks much better than blue. Gold indices on green just make it visually appealing and at the same time more readable.


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

I still prefer the Amphibian over the Elbrus but the mock-ups are looking good Arizone!
I'm sure everyone voting for the Elbrus appreciates your work on this regardless of the Alpinist complainers :-!


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

The blue is amazing !
I was thinking, could we imagine having a blue and white dial to better approximate the images provided by joecool ? I was thinking of a dégradé tone, just like the Nepsun (RIP) or that old model of 320 cased Amphibia.


----------



## Patski (Feb 15, 2018)

thewatchadude said:


> The blue is amazing !
> I was thinking, could we imagine having a blue and white dial to better approximate the images provided by joecool ? I was thinking of a dégradé tone, just like the Nepsun (RIP) or that old model of 320 cased Amphibia.


That's a good idea! Let's go back to the Neptune!


----------



## ThePossumKing (Jul 11, 2015)

Patski said:


> That's a good idea! Let's go back to the Neptune!


Better than a quartz looking Seiko knock-off...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

The green dial is incredibly easier to read than the blue one...

However I continue to prefer the creamy version without comparisons. I find that it has more class and is more original


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

gak said:


> Is it only me detecting this trend that any one supporting Dolphin Amphibia and saying no to Elbrus will be promptly replied to with a dose of mini lecture, but is free game to ditch the Amphibian idea which is a winner of previous two polls.
> 
> Post me a link where I can buy brand new Poljot Amphibian, I guess not possible, hence much better contender for a project watch, compared to Alpinist homage which is still available.
> 
> I am not totally against Elbrus, but Dolphin ticks so many boxes for me that it is the preferred option.


There are several Poljot on Ebay, maybe not new but they're hardly unobtainable as they are within the range of an Amphibian project watch in price. Alpinist are already double that.

I don't think any other project will happen without "discussion". Take it with patience.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

Arizone said:


> There are several Poljot on Ebay, maybe not new but they're hardly unobtainable


I guess you're talking about the humdrum Poljot diver with pointy lugs. That's not what I thought the homage was paying tribute to, though.

I just checked six major websites (eBay, Etsy, Meshok, Avito, Violity, and NewAuction), and I found only two cushion-case Amphibias for sale, each costing about $240 + shipping, and difficult to access due to language/currency barriers (see here).

I wouldn't call the cushion-case Poljot Amphibia unobtainium, but I would place it comfortably in the "very hard to get" category.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

mroatman said:


> I wouldn't call the cushion-case Poljot Amphibia unobtainium, but I would place it comfortably in the "very hard to get" category.


Do you think that with the re-edition they will also give us one of the originals you quote? 
In that case I could change my vote, otherwise I continue to prefer the Elbrus ;-)


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

mroatman said:


> I guess you're talking about the humdrum Poljot diver with pointy lugs. That's not what I thought the homage was paying tribute to, though.
> 
> I just checked six major websites (eBay, Etsy, Meshok, Avito, Violity, and NewAuction), and I found only two cushion-case Amphibias for sale, each costing about $240 + shipping, and difficult to access due to language/currency barriers (see here).
> 
> I wouldn't call the cushion-case Poljot Amphibia unobtainium, but I would place it comfortably in the "very hard to get" category.


Fair, but I thought the cushion case was only due to paying homage to pointy lugs would be more challenging.


----------



## hseldon (May 24, 2015)

Great work Arizone. As for the suggestion about red not working on the blue,I would say white would stand out most and fit with the blue/white Caucasus sky theme. 
I think I quite like it without the date window unless we could get a retro font for the calendar. Still can’t pick a favourite but I think it’s between the cream and the blue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patski (Feb 15, 2018)

Well... For fans of Apple products...

I'm not, but it doesn't look so bad?


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

mroatman said:


> I guess you're talking about the humdrum Poljot diver with pointy lugs. That's not what I thought the homage was paying tribute to, though.
> 
> I just checked six major websites (eBay, Etsy, Meshok, Avito, Violity, and NewAuction), and I found only two cushion-case Amphibias for sale, each costing about $240 + shipping, and difficult to access due to language/currency barriers (see here).
> 
> I wouldn't call the cushion-case Poljot Amphibia unobtainium, but I would place it comfortably in the "very hard to get" category.


Exactly at least hard to get and still you never know what condition it is in etc. 
Brand new is like unobtainable and project watch will deliver that. Just like many here had a slava in collection but they still bought new project slava. No one suggested Raketa amphibia, reason being it is available as new and it doesnt matter if price is not double but more than 4 times a project watch. So price is not the only factor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Quick and dirty bronze pvd case and numerals......reminiscent of sunset on Elbrus!


----------



## Yarbles (Sep 1, 2014)

Amusing that some find the Amphibia droll.
The regular amphibia holds strong appeal ! And with the Poljot face every unique face.... could be one of the most appealing Amphibias ever...
Elbrus looks better with a blue dial but too bright and flashy now.
What I'm after is the proven durability and adaptability of the tool diver amphibian but with the flair of the Poljot face hands and bezel. 
Elbrus doesn't do that for me . 
And even if the compass isn't magnetic ...it doesn't fit well on a auto movt watch at least in my opinion.


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

All this bickering landed us in the "Trending posts from WatchUSeek.com" weekly email newsletter!


----------



## detroie (Jul 16, 2017)

joecool said:


> Quick and dirty bronze pvd case and numerals......reminiscent of sunset on Elbrus!
> View attachment 13140637
> View attachment 13140641
> View attachment 13140643


Looks perfect!


----------



## detroie (Jul 16, 2017)

joecool said:


> Quick and dirty bronze pvd case and numerals......reminiscent of sunset on Elbrus!
> View attachment 13140637
> View attachment 13140641
> View attachment 13140643


Looks perfect!


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

24h said:


> All this bickering landed us in the "Trending posts from WatchUSeek.com" weekly email newsletter!


This thread is going to completely bewilder the newbies :-d


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

Chascomm said:


> This thread is going to completely bewilder the newbies :-d


Hey I'm still a newbie too!


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Nice job Joecool, maybe the blue is a bit 'too vivid and shiny


----------



## redrabbit (Feb 11, 2013)

Arizone said:


> There are several Poljot on Ebay, maybe not new but they're hardly unobtainable as they are within the range of an Amphibian project watch in price. Alpinist are already double that.
> 
> I don't think any other project will happen without "discussion". Take it with patience.


Hmm, and I seem to know a website where one can buy a brand new K-34, cheaper than a project watch too! Yet here we are... 

Also, a thought occurs: Alpinist's popularity comes, among other things, from it's modest 38mm size. Elbrus is gonna wear nothing like it, on account K-34 being 42mm.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Danilao said:


> Nice job Joecool, maybe the blue is a bit 'too vivid and shiny


As I said it is just a quick render at how bronze case would look with matching numerals/hands combo...just another idea for an unusual look for discussion


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

joecool said:


> As I said it is just a quick render at how bronze case would look with matching numerals/hands combo...just another idea for an unusual look for discussion


You have brought a tear of joy to Doc Savage's eye, well done


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

mariomart said:


> You have brought a tear of joy to Doc Savage's eye, well done










Also here is a pic to show how the K34 case wears.....doesn't wear large at all as some here fear,Ithink you will agree







The crystal has a slight dome,not flat


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

joecool said:


> Quick and dirty bronze pvd case and numerals......reminiscent of sunset on Elbrus!
> View attachment 13140637
> View attachment 13140641
> View attachment 13140643


Wowww!!!! Now that's the best yet. What a beautiful design!!! Although I'm sure there are a plethora of great ideas and improvements to come - which this design allows for ☺ - I would actually buy this now - what a beauty and IMHO puts the poljot diver proposal firmly in its place 

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Question: because this Elbrus project proposal uses a case that is already in production - apart from the bronze finish? - would it be possible to produce this piece with less than 300 participants? Vostok Design were able to create a bespoke production run of only 70 Ratniks if I remember correctly. Would Meranom be able to do a run of say 100, for instance, without the price going through the roof?

Take my money now please ☺

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Why are there fewer voters in this poll? How can the Poljot not have as many votes as in the last poll with one less competitor now? Collusion....:think:


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

tokareva said:


> Why are there fewer voters in this poll? How can the Poljot not have as many votes as last time with one less competitor? Collusion....:think:


Arizone thought the Elbrus was a losing battle, but I said that the Neptune voters would possibly sway the vote.
I still prefer the Amphibian though :-d


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

24h said:


> Arizone thought the Elbrus was a losing battle, but I said that the Neptune voters would possibly sway the vote.
> I still prefer the Amphibian though :-d


There were 109 voters in the last poll,with the Poljot receiving 45 votes. It only has 39 votes now :-s


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tokareva said:


> There were 109 voters in the last poll,with the Poljot receiving 45 votes. It only has 39 votes now :-s


they saw the error of their ways, and have turned to the path of the righteous. only elbrus can bring them closer to the heavens.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

taike said:


> they saw the error of their ways, and have turned to the path of the righteous. only elbrus can bring them closer to the heavens.


:roll:


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

taike said:


> they saw the error of their ways, and have turned to the path of the righteous. only elbrus can bring them closer to the heavens.


...while the Poljot will take them to the depths of mediocrity (around 200m if I'm not mistaken ☺)

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## dutchassasin (Feb 18, 2013)

I checked wiki, but delusional comments is not a symptom of altitude sickness.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

dutchassasin said:


> I checked wiki, but delusional comments is not a symptom of altitude sickness.


Maybe it is a symptom of surfacing too quickly after a deep dive?

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

It aint over yet.....till this happens anyways


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tokareva said:


> :roll:


you look to the heavens, but only elbrus can bring you near. repent and join us.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

taike said:


> you look to the heavens, but only elbrus can bring you near. repent and join us.


I saw the light shown by Taike, the hermit preacher of Mount Elbrus :-D


----------



## redrabbit (Feb 11, 2013)

joecool said:


> View attachment 13141707
> 
> 
> Also here is a pic to show how the K34 case wears.....doesn't wear large at all as some here fear,I think you will agree


it's called "p-hacking" - processing the data in a way that has no scientific or practical application, but would produce desired result. Two can play this game:

OMG K-34 is huge!!!! :-d









Watch size is a matter of opinion and a wrist size, which is why I didn't say that K-34 wears large, but that K-34 wears "nothing like" Alpinist. And while I was careful to put it that way, somehow it was still misinterpreted... Alright, allow me to illustrate with some visual aid:

Here's Alpinist and Citizen Nighthawk (as a stand-in for K-34: similar size, inner bezel, second crown at 08:00) on the same wrist:

















Alpinist wears more like K-65 or Vostok Classica, and it would be really stretching it to say the same about Nighthawk or K-34.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

redrabbit said:


> it's called "p-hacking" - processing the data in a way that has no scientific or practical application, but would produce desired result. Two can play this game:
> 
> OMG K-34 is huge!!!! :-d
> 
> ...


so you support elbrus? sorry if i mistook your meaning.


----------



## Cafe Latte (Nov 3, 2014)

The case is 42mm which is huge the Amphibia 420 is 39mm and a 710 case is 41mm a flat and round watch with flat glass that is 42 will wear massive.
Chris


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Cafe Latte said:


> The case is 42mm which is huge the Amphibia 420 is 39mm and a 710 case is 41mm a flat and round watch with flat glass that is 42 will wear massive.
> Chris


Not so ,Chris. The k-34 actually wears small due to its 3" or so thickness. Think of it as a short soda can on your wrist.









Some ,including myself prefer a bottle.


----------



## hseldon (May 24, 2015)

I still think we need to do something about the red lettering on the blue face of the Elbrus and I’m not sold on the ЧЧЗ logo on the face but otherwise this is looking like a classic. Well done to those producing the designs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

hseldon said:


> I still think we need to do something about the red lettering on the blue face of the Elbrus and I'm not sold on the ЧЧЗ logo on the face but otherwise this is looking like a classic. Well done to those producing the designs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm easy either way about the red lettering, but I must say I like the logo... What would replace it, the Bocktok 'B' ?

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing (Jul 11, 2015)

tokareva said:


> Why are there fewer voters in this poll? How can the Poljot not have as many votes as in the last poll with one less competitor now? Collusion....:think:


Look at it like the American Presidential election.

Primaries first, campaigns, then general election, cliques get involved, yadayada, negative posts calling out other members, the popular vote is ignored, yadayada, spin, some talk about Electoral Colleges, and boom!-one of the 'also rans' in the first primary is soon to be the subject of fist clenching arguments about Pantone 54C on it's way to becoming the 'forum project' watch...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

ThePossumKing said:


> Look at it like the American Presidential election.
> 
> Primaries first, campaigns, then general election, cliques get involved, yadayada, negative posts calling out other members, the popular vote is ignored, yadayada, spin, some talk about Electoral Colleges, and boom!-one of the 'also rans' in the first primary is soon to be the subject of fist clenching arguments about Pantone 54C on it's way to becoming the 'forum project' watch...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aaaand your point is?the vote is a free vote,in other words members are freely alowed to vote as they see fit.
If you prefer one or other concept,you are also free to make your opinion known of why you prefer one contender over another.
Remember the vote is not over and also there is still no guarantee that any project will even get off the ground yet.we don't even have a project leader for definite at this stage.


----------



## redrabbit (Feb 11, 2013)

tokareva said:


> There were 109 voters in the last poll,with the Poljot receiving 45 votes. It only has 39 votes now :-s


It's actually a little bit more complicated than that - there are 19 new voters and 43 "no shows" from the round 2 (previous thread). Here's the break down:


```
-- TOTALS ----------------------------------
ROUND 2 TOTAL VOTERS                  -> 109
ROUND 3 TOTAl VOTERS                  ->  85
ROUND 3 NEW VOTERS                    ->  19
ROUND 3 REPEAT VOTERS FROM ROUND 2    ->  66
ROUND 2 VOTERS NO SHOW FOR ROUND 3    ->  43

-- ROUND 3 ELBRUS VOTERS BREAK DOWN --------
ROUND 3 ELBRUS: NEW VOTERS            ->  11
ROUND 3 ELBRUS: ROUND 2 ELBRUS VOTERS ->  22
ROUND 3 ELBRUS: ROUND 2 NEPTUN VOTERS ->  11
ROUND 3 ELBRUS: ROUND 2 POLJOT VOTERS ->   2

-- ROUND 3 POLJOT VOTES BREAK DOWN ---------
ROUND 3 POLJOT: NEW VOTERS            ->   8
ROUND 3 POLJOT: ROUND 2 POLJOT VOTERS ->  23
ROUND 3 POLJOT: ROUND 2 NEPTUN VOTERS ->   6
ROUND 3 POLJOT: ROUND 2 ELBRUS VOTERS ->   2

-- ROUND 2 NO SHOW FOR ROUND 3 BREAK DOWN --
ROUND 2 ELBRUS: NO SHOW FOR ROUND 3   ->  10
ROUND 2 POLJOT: NO SHOW FOR ROUND 3   ->  20
ROUND 2 NEPTUN: NO SHOW FOR ROUND 3   ->  13
--------------------------------------------
```
It is possible that users who do not visit forum frequently assumed that the last vote was for the final selection and are not yet aware that we've started round 3.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

redrabbit said:


> It's actually a little bit more complicated than that - there are 19 new voters and 43 "no shows" from the round 2 (previous thread). Here's the break down:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Ah ha! Just as I suspected.... collusion!


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Exactly,the vote isn't finished yet!


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

redrabbit said:


> It's actually a little bit more complicated than that - there are 19 new voters and 43 "no shows" from the round 2 (previous thread). Here's the break down:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Exactly what I suspected was happening here, considering there were talks in earlier rounds that this project will not be finished soon and considering the history of how long these projects take, Hence we have a big no shows and decrease in total count. I think this 3rd poll was setup too fast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

redrabbit said:


> It's actually a little bit more complicated than that - there are 19 new voters and 43 "no shows" from the round 2 (previous thread). Here's the break down:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Exactly what I suspected was happening here, considering there were talks in earlier rounds that this project will not be finished soon and considering the history of how long these projects take, Hence we have a big no shows and decrease in total count. I think this 3rd poll was setup too fast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kye752 (Jan 7, 2018)

Does anyone actually own a k-34 because my one does not wear too massive
Unlike my raketa atom which wears ridiculously and would look big on a horse


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Kye752 said:


> Does anyone actually own a k-34 because my one does not wear too massive
> Unlike my raketa atom which wears ridiculously and would look big on a horse


I own the good-looking, normal - sized one, not the hideously large one some people are imagining


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

gak said:


> ... I think this 3rd poll was setup too fast.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2nd poll went 2 weeks, just like the 1st. discussion and new votes had pretty much died down


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

joecool said:


> Exactly,the vote isn't finished yet!


excellent. more time for collusion. I'll be in contact with you shortly.

did you notice they let me out of the stocks? hopefully it means they also stopped monitoring my comms.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Geoff Adams said:


> ... but I must say I like the logo...


That's because you understand that it is a reference to the Chistopol wrist compass, but that connection may have been lost on some other poll participants.



> What would replace it...?


How about a hack of the Polyus logo with the word changed to Elbrus?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

tokareva said:


> Some ,including myself prefer a bottle.
> 
> View attachment 13142831


I must confess that is not how I imagined you.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tokareva said:


> ...
> Some ,including myself prefer a bottle...


I prefer the bottle myself, but with contents more fortifying


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Danilao said:


> I saw the light shown by Taike, the hermit preacher of Mount Elbrus :-D
> 
> View attachment 13142591


how did you get my picture? you know full well that photography is forbidden in the mountain sanctuary.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Chascomm said:


> I must confess that is not how I imagined you.


I probably didn't word that correctly haha, but that pic came up with the soda cans and I thought it was somewhat funny, so I added it.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Chascomm said:


> That's because you understand that it is a reference to the Chistopol wrist compass, but that connection may have been lost on some other poll participants.
> 
> How about a hack of the Polyus logo with the word changed to Elbrus?


Either of those suggestions would work for me. If in the end the Christopol logo doesn't fly then it would be great to see the Poljus logo or something very similar on the Elbrus adapted to the exact theme (possibly even preferable). But at this point the Christopol logo does work for me and is most appropriate.

On the point of this poll, it was stated often in the previous thread that there would be another poll - so those who voted in the last thread should have expected this and kept an eye out. It's no good visiting the site once every 6 months and then complaining you've missed out. This poll is absolutely fair and simply reflects the votes of those who at this point wish to participate. If there's a late surge of people who voted last time for the diver then so be it. I hope not.

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

taike said:


> excellent. more time for collusion. I'll be in contact with you shortly.
> 
> did you notice they let me out of the stocks? hopefully it means they also stopped monitoring my comms.


I thought if you were infracted,that was you....4 more then redacted! 
Best not contact me yet....I think I'm still being monitored.


----------



## Yarbles (Sep 1, 2014)

The elbrus might look better with the skuba case , the Dolphin face and fat paddle hands
; P


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Yarbles said:


> The elbrus might look better with the skuba case , the Dolphin face and fat paddle hands
> ; P


If it had a dolphin face,surely they'd be fat paddle flippers!


----------



## gjclayton (Mar 6, 2013)

All about the Elbrus.
I think it looks very interesting.


----------



## redrabbit (Feb 11, 2013)

gak said:


> Exactly what I suspected was happening here, considering there were talks in earlier rounds that this project will not be finished soon and considering the history of how long these projects take, Hence we have a big no shows and decrease in total count. I think this 3rd poll was setup too fast.


If that's becoming a concern it should be possible to send out PMs to those who's MIA this round, so they get a chance to have their voices heard.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

redrabbit said:


> If that's becoming a concern it should be possible to send out PMs to those who's MIA this round, so they get a chance to have their voices heard.


Seriously?


----------



## Yarbles (Sep 1, 2014)

joecool said:


> Yarbles said:
> 
> 
> > The elbrus might look better with the skuba case , the Dolphin face and fat paddle hands
> ...


LOL of course I'm just joking a bit here.
Actually the bronze blue version looks pretty good.....I'm just set on the Poljot diver.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev (Feb 9, 2015)

Bronze Elbrus looks outstanding. It does not need that compass needle IMO. We can do a commemorative watch for either Stalin or Trotsky both were born in 1879 so by the end of the project would be 140th anniversary.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Bronze Elbrus looks outstanding. It does not need that compass needle IMO. We can do a commemorative watch for either Stalin or Trotsky both were born in 1879 so by the end of the project would be 140th anniversary.


Why not Dr.Zhivago instead? It would be more unique.


----------



## redrabbit (Feb 11, 2013)

joecool said:


> gak said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly what I suspected was happening here, considering there were talks in earlier rounds that this project will not be finished soon and considering the history of how long these projects take, Hence we have a big no shows and decrease in total count. I think this 3rd poll was setup too fast.
> ...


----------



## Kirill Sergueev (Feb 9, 2015)

tokareva said:


> Why not Dr.Zhivago instead? It would be more unique.


It is the case when the Hollywood movie is way better than the book. Most of Russians do not care about it like at all. Elbrus is more associated with WWII battle over Caucasus and these two songs


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Kirill Sergueev said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


blessed is he who walks the path of elbrus


----------



## OttoShtraus (May 18, 2018)

I really like the dolphin among not only these two but the other five watches that were in original theme.
And that's actually the reason why I've registered on WUS.
Now I cannot vote (
What is the reason: poll is finished or I need some number of messages on the forum.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

OttoShtraus said:


> I really like the dolphin
> Now I cannot vote (
> What is the reason


Collusion


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

The Elbrus Mafia...


----------



## SennaGTS (Sep 15, 2012)

How about a 3133 WUS project watch with original 3133 movements for a price of $100?


----------



## Straight_time (Dec 15, 2015)

redrabbit said:


> gak said:
> 
> 
> > redrabbit said:
> ...


As far as I am concerned, no need at all. ;-)

I wouldn't consider myself a "casual member" :-d and was well aware of this poll; but having said from the start that I was in for the Neptmoon _only_, simply won't vote here.

If I did, knowing in advance that I wouldn't buy the winning watch whichever it might be, I think I'd be unfair -if not misleading- towards those comrades who really like/support any of the other projects. 
Among the possible causes of lesser participation in this poll, then I'd also take into account the "_not interested anymore_" option -in the end it's just a matter of personal tastes, isn't it?

Of course I only speak for myself, but perhaps others think the same, too.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat (Jul 18, 2015)

The bronze case is a Damn fine idea but I think I may have missed the post that said " can this Elbrus case even be made from bronze and just how much extra will that cost" was asked.

Another idea , the darkening moody blue sky around the mountain. blend the dial into the greyish bezel...maybe reconsider the colours of the Elbrus text


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Confuse-a-cat said:


> The bronze case is a Damn fine idea but I think I may have missed the post that said " can this Elbrus case even be made from bronze and just how much extra will that cost" was asked.
> 
> Another idea , the darkening moody blue sky around the mountain. blend the dial into the greyish bezel...maybe reconsider the colours of the Elbrus text
> 
> View attachment 13154217


I like this idea too...

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

How about a stone-dial project watch, just like some Raketas? Ideally made from stone from the Elbrus mount itself. And to justify the prices we will see on ebay right after the project completion, I'd suggest we tie the altitude at which the stone was taken to the watch serial number on a reverse proportional basis.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat (Jul 18, 2015)

The bronze idea has given it its own style away from the Seiko.. personally, I would like to see some depth in the dial, maybe some type of texture? Slightly different
font for those Numerals?

So PLEASE keep the ideas coming everyone.


----------



## SennaGTS (Sep 15, 2012)

A dial made of Southern Russian pirozhki to represent the culture of the area nearby Mount Elbrus.


----------



## Patski (Feb 15, 2018)

Confuse-a-cat said:


> The bronze case is a Damn fine idea but I think I may have missed the post that said " can this Elbrus case even be made from bronze and just how much extra will that cost" was asked.
> 
> Another idea , the darkening moody blue sky around the mountain. blend the dial into the greyish bezel...maybe reconsider the colours of the Elbrus text
> 
> View attachment 13154217


I do like the look of that! What is it exactly?


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

OttoShtraus said:


> I really like the dolphin among not only these two but the other five watches that were in original theme.
> And that's actually the reason why I've registered on WUS.
> Now I cannot vote (
> What is the reason: poll is finished or I need some number of messages on the forum.


I believe you need a minimum of 10 posts in order to participate.

Welcome to the forum (and keep posting).


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Patski said:


> I do like the look of that! What is it exactly?


scuro bronzo


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Confuse-a-cat said:


> The bronze case is a Damn fine idea but I think I may have missed the post that said " can this Elbrus case even be made from bronze and just how much extra will that cost" was asked....


joecool proposed it as bronze pvd coating, which would be cheaper and more doable.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Elbrus by a long way for me...

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

I believe that I have discovered the reason for the inconsistencies in this latest poll.


----------



## ThePossumKing (Jul 11, 2015)

tokareva said:


> I believe that I have discovered the reason for the inconsistencies in this latest poll.
> 
> View attachment 13161077


I blame the recent 'random' IT glitches such as double posts and the like...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KIP_NZ (Nov 23, 2015)

220 posts vs 109 votes.... weird


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

KIP_NZ said:


> 220 posts vs 109 votes.... weird


not at all. just your usual campaigning, bellyaching, conspiracy theorizing, and general tomfoolery


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

taike said:


> not at all. just your usual campaigning, bellyaching, conspiracy theorizing, and general tomfoolery


I was under the impression Tom was a Major!


----------



## ThePossumKing (Jul 11, 2015)

joecool said:


> I was under the impression Tom was a Major!


I do know he was floating in a tin can
Far above the world

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

ThePossumKing said:


> I do know he was floating in a tin can
> Far above the world
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Project Elbrus dial is blue....and there is nothing I can do


----------



## KIP_NZ (Nov 23, 2015)

joecool said:


> I was under the impression Tom was a Major!


So...... just major campaigning, major bellyaching, conspiracy theorizing, and major tomfoolery?


----------



## KIP_NZ (Nov 23, 2015)

Dupe post


----------



## Kirill Sergueev (Feb 9, 2015)

tokareva said:


> I believe that I have discovered the reason for the inconsistencies in this latest poll.
> 
> View attachment 13161077


Putin and his troll army?


----------



## andrewm7 (Feb 10, 2013)

ThePossumKing said:


> I do know he was floating in a tin can
> Far above the world
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Planet earth is blue and there's nothing we can do...


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

So, should we call it?

I guess I can start some planning, but understand I have some personal matters to deal with for the next couple weeks and may not be as responsive.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

Arizone said:


> but understand I have some personal matters to deal with for the next couple weeks and may not be as responsive.


Inexcusable.


----------



## Kye752 (Jan 7, 2018)

aww but what about all of this?


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Watch out, we could be in for a bit of this...









Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

You've got me thinking...

We've all seen Raketa's hammer & sickle watch, but has anybody ever made a torch & pitchfork watch? :think: (it could be a project for the Public forum :-d)


----------



## gjclayton (Mar 6, 2013)

Well I for one am looking forward to see how this turns out in terms of planning and development, price etc!:-!


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)

Voted for Elbrus


----------



## Kirill Sergueev (Feb 9, 2015)

So where we are at? Any consensus? Did anybody contacted Meranom regarding project feasibility?


----------



## Yarbles (Sep 1, 2014)

A pity how this went.
Imagine how nice the poljot would have been with the 020 SE framework ....unidirectional bezel etc
Perfect forum se variant.
Minimum fuss really only a custom bezel insert and face of course.


----------



## Yarbles (Sep 1, 2014)

Just imagine.


----------



## Kye752 (Jan 7, 2018)

yeah cool bro |>


----------



## azamantes (Oct 6, 2017)

So what is the next step now ?


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

azamantes said:


> So what is the next step now ?


What do you guy's think.....it's gonna been done for ya!.
No...some dude has gotta step up to the plate and take it forward
Best of luck to whoever's gonna take up the mantle,because the dudes here want things done for them but in general don't want to participate in the process until it's too late then whine about it later


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

In case you missed it, Project Elbrus has begun:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f911/


----------

